

The Motherhood Penalty vs. The Fatherhood Bonus - jbae29
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/07/upshot/a-child-helps-your-career-if-youre-a-man.html

======
slvv
This seems to be supported by a lot of evidence, which makes it even more
discouraging.

